# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  التعليم طوق نجاة

## معاذ ملحم

الملكة رانيا : التعليم طوق نجاة



شاركت جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله في احدى جلسات مبادرة كلينتون العالمية لمناقشة الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها لتحقيق هدف التعليم للجميع بحلول عام 2015، حيث قدمت جلالتها عددا من الاقتراحات والحلول التي تشجع الدول والمانحين والشركاء على الالتزام بتعهداتهم لتقديم المساعدة والدعم. 

وقالت جلالتها التعليم هو طوق نجاة، لذلك عندما ننكر حق الأطفال في الدول النامية في فرصة الالتحاق بالمدرسة، نحن نثقل كاهلهم في الوقت الذي يغرقون فيه أصلا في بحر من الفقر والجهل والمرض. وحذرت من الأرقام الحالية التي تشير إلى أن 29 مليون طفل على الأقل سيبقون خارج المدرسة بحلول عام 2015. 

وأشارت جلالتها إلى أن ادماج الفتيات والفتيان بالمدارس الأساسية يتطلب 11 مليار دولار سنويا، وهي القيمة ذاتها التي ينفقها الاوروبيون على المثلجات في عام، وأقل مما ينفق على الحرب في افغانستان والعراق في شهر واحد. وقالت :في الفترة الأخيرة أصبح الكثيرون يلومون الأزمة الاقتصادية لعدم الالتزام بتعهداتهم، مؤكدة أن حلول التحديات التي تواجه العالم متاحة خصوصا في ظل توفر الموارد ومعرفة طرق مواجهتها. 

وقدمت جلالتها مجموعة من الاقتراحات والخطوات التي يجب القيام بها لتحقيق أهداف التعليم، ومنها الغاء رسوم المدارس، دعم بيئة تعليمية آمنة وصديقة للأطفال عبر تجديد المدارس التي تحتاج للاصلاح، والاستثمار بالمعلمين للتأكيد على التميز في التعليم. 

كما تحدثت عن الآثار السلبية الخطيرة الناتجة عن ارتفاع نسبة البطالة في العالم العربي والتي تتسبب بإيجاد فجوة بين الأجيال في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وأكدت جلالتها أن الحديث عن البطالة وايجاد حلول مستدامة للتحديات التي تواجه المنطقة والتي منها اصلاح البيئة التعليمية ستضمن امكانات وطاقات كبيرة لتحقيق السلام والأرباح والرخاء في المنطقة. 

وتحدثت عن الهدف الإنمائي الثالث الخاص بالمساواة وتمكين المرأة، مؤكدة أهمية تعليم النساء لضمان مساهمتهن في بناء مجتمعات أكثر قوة وصحة وأمانا. وأشارت جلالتها إلى التنمية والتقدم الحاصلين في العالم العربي، فقبل عشرين عاما كانت مجموعة من الدول العربية تعين نساء في الحكومة كوزيرات وأما الآن فأصبحت جميع الدول العربية تقريبا تفعل ذلك. 

منقوول عن جريدةالرأي

----------


## renah

بالعلم يزدهر العقل ويتفتح الوجدان ويخلق الجيل الصاعد المكافح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا  renah على التعليق الاكثر من رائع 

يسلمووو يا مثقفه 

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thnks.....baby :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك يا محمد و بتمنالك كل الخير و ان شاء الله تحقق طموحك اللي كنت تحكيلي عنوو

----------

